# UFC 194: Main Card Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Date*: December 12, 2015 
*Venue*: MGM Grand Garden Arena 
*City*: Las Vegas, Nevada 

*Main card (PPV at 10 p.m. ET)*

Chris Weidman vs. Luke Rockhold
Jacare Souza vs. Yoel Romero
Demian Maia vs. Gunnar Nelson
Max Holloway vs. Jeremy Stephens​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Conor
Weidman
Jacare
Holloway
Maia


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope Weidman wins this one, i like Luke as a MMA fighter but the guy is a tool, and i dislike that.

As for predictions:

Conor
Weidman
Jacare
Holloway
Gunnar


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jacare and Chris will win, setting up Chris vs. Jacare next.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Luke wins by TKO
Jacare wins by Submission
Gunnar wins by decision
Holloway wins by TKO

And the main event:
Aldo wins by TKO


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't like that Ariel Helwani acts like a mark for some of these fights. He keeps calling Rockhold vs Weidman mma's Magic vs Bird (Lakers vs Celtics). Rockhold hasn't been dominant enough to warrant that association period.

This is a very intriguing fight because of the stylistic matchup and because they seem similar in some ways and it's a change from the Brazilians Weidman has been fighting. But Rockhold isn't some superstar. This is his chance to make it big really. 

He's not Magic or Bird who are part of the mount rushmore of basketball history. It's an awesome fight for sure, but that comparison just doesn't fit.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

*Winners*
McNugget
Weidman
Jacare
Gunnar
Max


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Aldo
Rockhold
Jacare
Maia
Holloway


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

towwffc said:


> I don't like that Ariel Helwani acts like a mark for some of these fights. He keeps calling Rockhold vs Weidman mma's Magic vs Bird (Lakers vs Celtics). Rockhold hasn't been dominant enough to warrant that association period.
> 
> This is a very intriguing fight because of the stylistic matchup and because they seem similar in some ways and it's a change from the Brazilians Weidman has been fighting. But Rockhold isn't some superstar. This is his chance to make it big really.
> 
> He's not Magic or Bird who are part of the mount rushmore of basketball history. It's an awesome fight for sure, but that comparison just doesn't fit.


I think you'll have a different opinion of Luke when The Chris puts that belt around him. after FOTY



Shoegazer said:


> Aldo
> Rockhold
> Jacare
> Maia
> Holloway


these are my picks too.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You ****ers are all crazy... Romero is going to smash Souza.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm ready, excited.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ive already popped a boner tbh.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Is that "Real M F*** G's" Jeremy's coming out to...hah.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Holloway vs Stephens was good. Im so stoked for Romero vs Jacare though


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Glad max got the win. This one should be interesting if it hits the ground.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think this fight will undoubtedly hit the ground. Got this being the second McGregor teammate to lose this week.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> You ****ers are all crazy... Romero is going to smash Souza.


Yah i was thinking that also but i seen Romero tired and Souza has insane BJJ so stay tuned , gunner vs maia should be a ridicules match since Gunner has awesome BJJ.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Did they just announce Hendricks vs Wonderboy?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Not counting my chickens yet, seen Maia dominate a first round and lose before.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

This fight is phenomenal. Highest bjji standard ive seen in the UFC


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fun fight so far. Impressed with both Maia's control and Gunnar's ability to defend the onslaught and even reverse to top position a couple times.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Does this count as Brazil 1 Ireland 0? Probably not...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Now, that's the difference between stellar Jiu Jitsu... and Demian Maia.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Gunnar won every round, right...?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Interesting coaching in Gunnar's corner before the 3rd. Go for the guillotine position and work? Are you serious? How about put that karate to use and punch him in the face?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

felt like Gunner could of pushed the striking a little more, i think he wanted to grapple with Maia.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Big difference in Maia's game was his aggressiveness. He reluctantly leaned toward the MMA grappling offensive tools rather than only trying the submission without hurting his opponents. Since his control is so outstanding and overwhelming, everybody from media, fans and his own training camp were calling him out to deliver more GNP.

And he did so, many elbows who bloodied Gunnar's face and granted him at least two 10-8 rounds. Big change.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gunnar was done by mid 2nd round imo. He absorbed a lot of punishment. 

Beyond impressed with Maia, if only he'd stuck to that game plan vs Andersoni instead of thinking he was a kickboxer.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Every Romero is crazy in it's own way.... so this should be good.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jacare must go with the armlock, since Romero has no neck, lol.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Big difference in Maia's game was his aggressiveness. He reluctantly leaned toward the MMA grappling offensive tools rather than only trying the submission without hurting his opponents. Since his control is so outstanding and overwhelming, everybody from media, fans and his own training camp were calling him out to deliver more GNP.
> 
> And he did so, many elbows who bloodied Gunnar's face and granted him at least two 10-8 rounds. Big change.


Good point. Maia has the chops to control most fighters, but the standard is still too high to submit them regularly. Striking from dominant positions is the answer.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> Good point. Maia has the chops to control most fighters, but the standard is still too high to submit them regularly. Striking from dominant positions is the answer.


The key is stopping that single leg


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Maia also won't purposely let of a good position ever, thats why he waiting until the last 20 seconds to go for that armbar.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Maia is such an animal. amazing performance


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Maia v Gunny was beautiful to watch.

Romeros footwork has been good avoiding getting in range with Jacare. Hope Jacare manages to get him down, if he does I imagine it's game over.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

sick fight


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Romero has a screw loose throwing shots on the ground like that against Souza... Souza is not used to that :laugh:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

i wish the Gunner and Romero fights were 5 Rounds .


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I am not sure how to score this. Maybe round 2 to Souza?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No clue how this will go because I have no idea who won the second round.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> i wish the Gunner and Romero fights were 5 Rounds .


Gunnar was more tired than Maia...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

One thing is for sure: Romero is a dirty cheat bastard.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

its a tie


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Jacare really had the advantage on the fence in the third. He probably should have stayed on the strikes there instead of going for the TD.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn that just cost me £110


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Gunnar was more tired than Maia...


true ,but he did reverse the position in the end of Round 1 and 3


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I can see this being scored 2 ways...

1: 10-8 Romero
2: 10-9 Souza
3: 10-9 Souza

28-28

1: 10-8 Romero
2: 10-9 Romero
3: 10-9 Souza

29-27 - Romero


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Split decision. Sounds about right, cause I have no freakin' clue who won the 2nd round. I'm not quite sure if the 1st was enough for a 10-8, looks like the judges couldn't figure that one out either. On 2nd thought, score the 2nd round as a 10-10 and call the fight a draw.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was ridiculous. Romero would clearly lose the second if he didn't grab that fence so shamelessly. He should have a point deducted anyway.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

If any fight should've been a tie, it should have been this one


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's too bad, I was pulling for Jacare. He's been on such a big run, I'd have really liked to have seen him get a shot.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheating is how god empowers his soldiers, I see.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Old school fan said:


> Cheating is how god empowers his soldiers, I see.


That was the hand of god fence grab.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

M.C said:


> That's too bad, I was pulling for Jacare. He's been on such a big run, I'd have really liked to have seen him get a shot.


Yeah... This fight is a tragedy, neither fighter is young enough to be able to take to many set backs, I want to see both in a title fight at some point.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

main event time


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

so just to clarify Souza is the better fighter if he weathers the storm


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad romero won. Pumped for weidman vs rockhold. War Rockhold


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> so just to clarify Souza is the better fighter if he weathers the storm


Souza wins 8 out of 10 times over 5 rounds id say, those other 2 get gets tko'd.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm more interested in this fight than Aldo/McGregor


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope this is a good fight that goes a couple rounds, I like seeing two well rounded guys go at it. I tire of the "striker vs. bjj/wrestler" matches, really glad to see such two well rounded guys fighting.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome first round


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Weidman looks sluggish and exhausted.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Weidman looks sluggish and exhausted.


Aye I can see Rockhold getting a finish soon.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

1-1, close as expected. Both look a little tired.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I got it 2-0 for Luke. The force stays strong with him


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

This is not looking good for Chris...


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

19-19


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Weidman looks sluggish and exhausted.


His punches are coming so slow. He's either pacing himself extremely or hes in horrid shape


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd give an opinion on how I'd score it but my stream is really bugging out tonight. I've seen probably 2 minutes total of both 2 rounds. Normally I don't have an issues, so this is annoying.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think Weidman ghost tapped during that guillotine.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Guessing Weidman is regretting that spinning kick about now... threw away the round there.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RIDICULOUS. That fight should have been stopped.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Guessing Weidman is regretting that spinning kick about now... threw away the round there.


Yeah, WTF was that!!??


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

29-28 Rockhold. Dumb mistake by Weidman led to him getting beat up.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> RIDICULOUS. That fight should have been stopped.


weidman blocked the majority of those.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

"can't see anyone dominating the chris"
The chris is on another level

sound familiar?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, no, Weidman grabbing the fence for dear life...


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Thay should've been stopped. Weidman is gonna take more damage then necessary now. Herb was just watching him get smashed for over a minute straight. Weidmans just a shell now.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

R3 was intense


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Guessing Weidman is regretting that spinning kick about now... threw away the round there.


That was on the same level of stupid as the Chael Sonnen backfist


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats Rockhold!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

F yeeeeahhgg


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Very impressive by Rockhold. Should've been stopped earlier.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Seems like the champ underestimated his opponent...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> That was on the same level of stupid as the Chael Sonnen backfist


It really was... i think all the talk about Weidman's fight IQ might quiet down a little now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Instant rematch?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

See Anderson? *That's how a champion should lose his belt.*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I barely got to see the fight but apparently Rockhold did really well. Blah, I hate missing stuff like that. Congrats to Rockhold, he really stepped up for sure (apparently, I'll have to actually watch the fight to get my full opinions).


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought Rockhold was done when he started fading in the 3rd, but that missed spinning kick by Weidman cost him big time. Damn. What a fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well i'll be god damned.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

A single stupid mistake cost Weidman the belt. That mistake is right up there with the Sonnen spinning backfist self trip.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep that spinning kick attempt basically cost him the title


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> It really was... i think all the talk about Weidman's fight IQ might quiet down a little now.


He literally in one stupid move pissed away his 0 losses and his belt. It was a close fight until then. One of the dumbest things I've seen in a long time


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Instant rematch?


It is the Dana way.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Cormier picks him off the ground like he weighs nothing.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

towwffc said:


> Yep that spinning kick attempt basically cost him the title


I think he was already losing before that. He was somewhat coming back, but even without that stupid spinning kick, I think he would have lost...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Luke sounds like he has a concussion or two. What the hell is he talking about


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

suniis said:


> I think he was already losing before that. He was somewhat coming back, but even without that stupid spinning kick, I think he would have lost...


Weidman had round 1 in the bag & was winning round 3 before that brainfart.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think there was much in it up to that kick... could've gone either way, Weidman was slowing down, but he was also sapping some of Rockhold's energy with his body kicks.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm a bit disappointed that Jacare/Weidman lost because I really wanted to see them fight. Hmm, maybe since they both lost they can still fight while Romero and Rockhold fight.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

That was so wonderful to watch. One down and one to go. Let's go Aldo.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I don't think there was much in it up to that kick... could've gone either way, Weidman was slowing down, but he was also sapping some of Rockhold's energy with his body kicks.


Both were slowing at that point and I don't think there would have been a finish without that kick.


So Chris gets his face rearranged and stays for a post fight interview and remains positive. But the last champ to lose a belt had to run away in shame...


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> A single stupid mistake cost Weidman the belt. That mistake is right up there with the Sonnen spinning backfist self trip.


Again, like the Sonnen backfist, you have to consider what got the fighter to the point of taking a huge, sloppy risk.

Rockhold pushed him to a point where he had to try something. He was physically tired, and mentally tired. Rockhold wasn't.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love it when the wrestler's greatest strength gets taken away from em. That's why Weidman tried to go for that kick. He couldn't get Luke down.

Who else was yelling when Luke was pounding The Chris' face in...roflz! Yet he wanted the ex-lhw champ. Chris is good all around, not great though. Every fight he always gets lit up, it's his toughness and wrestling that gets em through. NOT THIS TIME!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lets now hear Weidman's fans affirming his mistake was the cause he lost his belt while saying Anderson's mistake wasn't the cause he lost his.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> A single stupid mistake cost Weidman the belt. That mistake is right up there with the Sonnen spinning backfist self trip.


I disagree. Sure that mistake solidified the W for Rockhold but the fight was going his way anyway imo. Chris was tired and shy, and the spinning shit looked like some desperate move to turn the tables, just like Chael's at the time.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Wasn't really a terrible standup by herb either but I don't like it when fighters get stood up and the guy who was just losing immediately starts winning. It's like the ref did the fighter on bottom a favor.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Old school fan said:


> I disagree. Sure that mistake solidified the W for Rockhold but the fight was going his way anyway imo. Chris was tired and shy, and the spinning shit looked like some desperate move to turn the tables, just like Chael's at the time.


Yep. Everything chris did after the near-guillotine in round 1 looked like he had nothing left in the tank and was trying to power through with sheer will. I think he might have taken this camp a little lightly.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

towwffc said:


> Wasn't really a terrible standup by herb either but I don't like it when fighters get stood up and the guy who was just losing immediately starts winning. It's like the ref did the fighter on bottom a favor.


As far as the stand up is concern he asked Luke if he was even going to do anything and Luke said no. It was clear that Luke was just going to ride out the round


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Yep. Everything chris did after the near-guillotine in round 1 looked like he had nothing left in the tank and was trying to power through with sheer will.


Hard to say. Getting hit with those hard body kicks is going to take a big chunk out of the gas tank. Personally I thought that while Chris was slowing down, Luke was slowing down even more. Rockhold's punches were looking pretty sloppy by the 3rd round, and Chris was starting to have more success with his punches & kicks.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Chris made one mistake that cost him his belt. he agreed to fight Luke Rockhold.

This is one rematch I look forward to.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I like Aldo's entrance song. And the moment of clarity has arrived. I want Conor to win but Aldo is a killer. Soooo stoked


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

God damn I am excited for this fight.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> God damn I am excited for this fight.


i hope it lives up to the hype and they both go for it


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

oldfan said:


> The Chris made one mistake that cost him his belt. he agreed to fight Luke Rockhold.
> 
> This is one rematch I look forward to.


Do they do the immediate rematch or do we get 
Weidman vs Souza for contendership
Rockhold vs Romero


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

holy shite!!!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

let the throwing a fight accusations begin


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Here come the excuses.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

holy SHIT


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Here come the excuses.


McGregor only won because he is a southpaw... threw a left hook from that stance and knocked out Aldo with it. Still unproven.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

What the hell just happened


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> McGregor only won because he is a southpaw... threw a left hook from that stance and knocked out Aldo with it. Still unproven.


or the long layoff


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad I didn't waste my money on that garbage. What a let down.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

The **** was that? lol


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I really hope they still give Frankie the next shot, no BS rematch because of how it went down. Frankie will be the next champ if they follow through and give him the next shot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Finally this fight is over and done with. Frankie is coming!!!!!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

There's a thread for Aldo vs Conor. I know, those who made the switch missed the fight. :laugh:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

HorsepoweR said:


> Glad I didn't waste my money on that garbage. What a let down.


You just witnessed history, son.

10 years of legacy destroyed in almost 10 seconds.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I do not know what life is. I have watched that 7 times and am still expecting to wake up.

I cannot wait to see Edgar and McGregor fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Champions have not been doing well recently... 2 PPVs, 3 new champs.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Gutted to hear Jacare got the SD loss, really wanted to see him challenge the champ next.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Gutted to hear Jacare got the SD loss, really wanted to see him challenge the champ next.


Honestly, the fight really made me feel like neither one of them is taking the belt. I mean their styles kind of neutralized the other but I dunno. Romero doesn't look to have the cardio to take Luke on unless he stops him in the first if Jacare showed up like he did tonight... Luke would beat him all around the octagon.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Honestly, the fight really made me feel like neither one of them is taking the belt. I mean their styles kind of neutralized the other but I dunno. Romero doesn't look to have the cardio to take Luke on unless he stops him in the first if Jacare showed up like he did tonight... Luke would beat him all around the octagon.


Yeah I'd agree I wasn't completely sold on Romero as champ but Rockhold looked great.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought Jacare got robbed a bit. I don't use the word often but I thought it was fairly clear cut. I think he'd still be a massive threat to Rockhold, even Romero, but Rockhold and Weidman know their shit so they have the capacity to beat anyone in the world.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

McGregor winning was big, but it's a shame that it is totally overshadowing Luke's win. He dominated Weidman.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

That was awesome from Luke, the guy is a beast. Shame he is a tad bit of a tool, like Bones but man the guy will be an awesome champ.

Yeah Chris made a huge mistake, but like other said already he was at that point where he needed to pull something out of nowhere, else the end was inevitable as Luke was slowly chopping him down.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, at one point i did think Romero might beat Weidman for the title, but he just does not have the gas tank... maybe he could stop Rockhold early, but Rockhold or Weidman would know Romero's weakness and look to survive early before drowning Romero in the deep waters. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> I thought Jacare got robbed a bit. I don't use the word often but I thought it was fairly clear cut. I think he'd still be a massive threat to Rockhold, even Romero, but Rockhold and Weidman know their shit so they have the capacity to beat anyone in the world.


How did you score it? I though the first was a clear 10-8. 2nd was razor thin also.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

In other news, Damian Maia actually hurt somebody )

I don't think he deserves a title shot yet, but considering his age maybe its a good idea to do it. One more win, and considering the constant reshuffling at the top between the same contenders, he definitely should get it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I feel worse Romero was granted the split over Jacare than Aldo being demolished in 10 seconds. That fence grabbing was ridiculous and on the third he was poking Jacare eyes from the bottom, was warned by the referee to stop that. That adds to that stalling on his corner against Kennedy. Guy is a dirty cheat, and the worse kind, one of those who praise God while being cheats.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I feel worse Romero was granted the split over Jacare than Aldo being demolished in 10 seconds. That fence grabbing was ridiculous and on the third he was poking Jacare eyes from the bottom, was warned by the referee to stop that. That adds to that stalling on his corner against Kennedy. Guy is a dirty cheat, and the worse kind, one of those who praise God while being cheats.


This 1000 times, i ******* hate the retard. Evolution has failed with that baboon, and no doubt being touched where the sun doesn't shine by some priest didn't help either.

p.s: since its 2015, i'm not calling him a baboon because his black


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats to Conor, totally deserved.

It was hard to see the tears of the former champion; he and us never expected that "Precision beats power, Timing beats speed" of Conor 


edit: thanks to Joabbuac


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rul3z said:


> Congrats to conor, totally deserved.
> 
> It was hard to see the tears of the former champion; he and us never expected that "precision beats speed" of Conor


Get it right... Precision beats power, Timing beats speed.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so disappointed by Chris, one of the stupidest spinning shits ever. And he's normally very disciplined.

The featherweights bringing the thunder this weekend. Love it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

McGregor
Weidman
Romero
Maia
Holloway

4 out of 5 right. Not bad. I was fine with the Romero decision because him wrecking Jacare in the first round was much more impressive than Jacare barely coasting by a clearly exhausted Romero in the second and third. The most I would have done for Jacare is score it a draw, but he didn't win that fight. Happy Romero got the nod.

Weidman should not have thrown that wheel kick. Congratulations to Rockhold. He made the most of that opportunity and it worked out. Herb Dean really wanted to give Weidman every chance to recover I guess.

Shocked that McGregor won in 13 seconds. Everybody I was watching it with was stunned, and for good reason. I actually won some money on that fight. Anti climactic ending, but it was awesome at the same time. Soo unexpected for it to end like that. Great night of fights.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Get it right... Precision beats power, Timing beats speed.


Hehe ... remembered that, but I was exhausted and had to take a break, and just came back to correct it 

Thanks mate :thumb02:

it's a FANTASTIC quote!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Its something ive heard before a lot in boxing circles... at least the "timing beats speed" the MMA 4oz gloves make the precision beats power part even more applicable to mma.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> so just to clarify Souza is the better fighter if he weathers the storm


So just to clarify, a fresh Romero is the better fighter against a fresh Jacare. Impressed that he was able to be so reckless on the ground against a decorated guy like Jacare. He was beating him badly. Perhaps if he didn't spend so much energy trying to finish Jacare, he would have won a more clear decision.

Disappointed in Jacare for not being able to capitalize better against a clearly exhausted Romero. Cage grab or not, Jacare didn't exactly look great once he was finally able to take Romero down. Maybe he was too hurt from the absolute beating he took in the first, but I didn't see a whole lot of urgency.

The better fighter won. Romero just needs to conserve more energy. He couldn't get away with that in a 5 rounder.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I'm so disappointed by Chris, one of the stupidest spinning shits ever. And he's normally very disciplined.
> 
> The featherweights bringing the thunder this weekend. Love it.


I equate this to every fighter out there who gets frustrated and is trying to find an edge somehow to win. 

Chael spinning back fist.
Cat Zingano charging in with a knee.
Arlovski coming in with a flying knee against Fedor in the corner.
Thiago Alves taking Kampmann down then getting choked out.

Everybody has some kind of brain fart.

On a much more advanced level Aldo leaving himself open by getting baited by Conor through emotions. Everybody knew Aldo wanted to punish him for all that build up. It took Aldo out of his winning mind set of defense first then snipe. 

On a more palpable level; Anderson over clowning to his tko loss. All of em were either frustrated, angry, opportunistic, but one thing got the better of em was their emotion and lack of control. 

Nobody would have said it was a stupid mistake if it wobbled Luke. I've always said that Chris is solid all around, but NOT GREAT. His durability/grit and wrestling was what got him through. He's bigger and younger than Vitor, Lyoto, and Anderson. He used his wrestling as his fall back. Once that was nullified...he had nothing. Thus he tried to surprise Luke with something he doesn't normally do. The main point though isn't so much that Chris threw that kick, but the fact that *Luke was able to capitalize on it. *

This was actually my favorite fight of the night. The main event was just an exclamation point. 

Yoel Romero/Jacare vs Weidman next. Won't be surprised if Chris gets finished again.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> I've always said that Chris is solid all around, but NOT GREAT.


^^This right here.

-----------------
And speaking of brain fart, Recently Barboza taking Ferguson to the ground, where he is better just to get finished and Jacaré, no matter how good his Jiu Jitsu is, calling a monster wrestler like Romero to his guard was just plain stupid and almost had him finished.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> I equate this to every fighter out there who gets frustrated and is trying to find an edge somehow to win.
> 
> Chael spinning back fist.
> Cat Zingano charging in with a knee.
> ...


Why would he be frustrated? He was clearly winning that round. Over-confidence is what led to that kick. Which also flies in the face of your assertion that he had nothing once his wrestling was nullified.

He had found something that worked for him by that point, and was wearing Luke down. And then he gave Luke his back on a platter. No one would've said anything if it had landed, but it would still have been a stupid risk to take.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

So who does Maia fight next??? He looked seriously good!
38 years old and didn't miss a beat!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> So who does Maia fight next??? He looked seriously good!
> 38 years old and didn't miss a beat!


I'd like to see UFC mix it up a bit and give Maia a shot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I'd be happy enough with Maia fighting next. I don't really see him winning but when you've got a justifyable opponent on a solid streak who probably loses to a few in the division, you may as well give him his chance while it's still there. Just shows you how incredible his jiu jitsu is.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

CupCake said:


> I'd like to see UFC mix it up a bit and give Maia a shot.


He deserves it over Woodley anyways.


----------

